# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Evropski sud odlučio o austrijskom zakonu koji zabranjuje donacije

## pino

1.4.2010. Europski sud za ljudska prava je donio presudu u slučaju austrijskog reproduktivnog zakona. 

Ovo je prvi put da ja znam da se Europski sud oglasio o jednom reproduktivnom zakonu svoje članice - što daje nadu i za nas!

cijela presuda je ovdje: 
http://cmiskp.echr.coe.int/tkp197/vi...&skin=hudoc-en

Austrijski zakon dozvoljava inseminaciju doniranom spermom, ali ne dozvoljava upotrebu donirane sperme ili j.s. u postupcima IVF-a. 

5 parova je podiglo tužbu protiv države Austrije i dobilo parnicu (i odštetu od 20.000 eura). Prvo su podigli tužbu na austrijskom ustavnom sudu (koji im nije dao za pravo). A onda su išli dalje na europski sud. 

Trebam naglasiti da je ovo već drugi slučaj u kojem se donosi presuda da su restriktivni reprodukcijski zakoni diskriminacijski. Prvi slučaj je bio talijanski ustavni sud - koji JE uvažio tužbu parova i donio presudu u njihovu korist, pa nije bilo potrebe da oni idu na europski sud (jer prvo treba probati dobiti pravdu u domaćem sudstvu). Ali obrazloženje presude koristi sličnu argumentaciju kao i ova odluka europskog suda od 1.4.2010. 

Evo prijevoda kompletne odluke talijanskog ustavnog suda: 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...vama&Itemid=96 

Vjerojatno bi se moglo nešto takvo napraviti i u Hrvatskoj! Znači  trebali bi pronaći parove koji su voljni podići tužbu u Hrvatskoj (imena  ne idu u javnost!) i koji imaju medicinsku dokumentaciju zašto su u  Hrvatskoj diskriminirani po liječenju u odnosu na ostale. 

Što mislite o tome?

----------


## pino

Članci europske povelje o ljudskim pravima na kojima je donesena ova presuda




> *ARTICLE 8*
> 
> 
> Everyone has the right to respect for his  private and family       life, his home and his correspondence.There shall be no interference by a public authority with the        exercise of this right except such as is in accordance with the        law and is necessary in a democratic society in the interests of        national security, public safety or the economic well-being of the        country, for the prevention of disorder or crime, for the        protection of health or morals, or for the protection of the  rights        and freedoms of others.


i 



> *ARTICLE 14*
> 
>   The enjoyment of the rights and freedoms set forth in this Convention  shall be secured without discrimination on any ground such as sex, race,  colour, language, religion, political or other opinion, national or  social origin, association with a national minority, property, birth or  other status.

----------


## pino

Austrijska bioetička komisija izdala je proglas za štampu: 

http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/O...-12-april-2010

predlaže se kompletno novi zakon, koji bi osim donacija u IVF-u dozvolio i predimplantacijsku dijagnostiku kao i znanstveno istraživanje na zametcima
time bi Austrija postala sasvim nekonzervativna država što se tiče humane reprodukcije




> *Presseaussendung vom 12. April 2010*
> 
> *Utl.: Bioethikkommission fordert grundlegende Reform  des       Fortpflanzungsrechts =* 
> 
> 
> 
>  				 				 				 								 			 												 							   Wien (OTS) - Die Bioethikkommission beim Bundeskanzleramt hat in
> der Sitzung vom 12. April 2010 die Entscheidung des Europäischen
> Menschenrechtskonvention (EMRK) vom 1. April 2010, S.H. ua gegen
> ...

----------

